# I want to know why!!!!!!!!!!



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

It is killing me to not know what went wrong with my boy
is it something I did wrong (raw feeding or supplements) did the vets miss something, misdiagnosis him, why couldn't I see that something was very very wrong and not just IBD... 

WHY ON GODS GREEN EARTH IS HE GONE!!!!!! 

4 year old dogs don't just die from renal failure overnight! 

:frusty:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry you've lost him without answers. I wish I could tell you why.....at this point the best way to know would be to do autopsy on him. That may give you the answers you are looking for but it may not. What kind of lab work up was done on him prior? 

I don't think you should blame yourself or anything you did, because what you were doing with him is what thousands, upon thousands of people do for their raw fed dogs. More dogs are given much worse than him that without a doubt cause undue disease to animals. But the food you gave, the supplements you gave....I don't think that's what caused this.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Unfortunately things like this do happen. You can't blame yourself. My first dog died at 4 as well. It's just so heart breaking when you loose them before their time...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My sweet Sam girl died from renal failure 2 months shy of turning 4 years old. Then less than 3 weeks later my almost 14 year old Heidi died from renal failure. Like you I was tormented by the thoughts that I had done something that killed my dogs. However, my 3rd dog is still alive and doing well over a year later. I did make a lot of changes in what I give my dogs now. They are on a raw diet and I am particular as to what treats they get too. You have to let go of the idea that you did anything wrong. I will never know exactly what destroyed Sam's kidneys but it could have been almost anything including congenital kidney issues. 

To be honest knowing why really won't make the pain go away. You just have to work through the grieving process. I honor Sam's and Heidi's memories by making sure that I am an even better dog "owner" to Lola and Buster. I do relate to your pain and hope that it gets better soon.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't say as to why it happened, but I don't believe it was anything you did. Sometimes there are just unforseen, unexpected health problems. It can be the same with us, just sudden and no rhyme or reason. I am so sorry this happened, and the best thing you can do right now is grieve. That is the best, healthiest thing you can do right now.

A necropsy may give you some answers, and if so put you at ease a little.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Don't forget it could have always been a genetic thing also. Something you can't control. JRD or juvenile renal disease is one I know of as it effects UK and Euro Boxers. One thing is you can't beat yourself up. Things happen. I've heard lots of stories of Boxers fit as ever. They go out to potty, run back to you and before they get back, they keel over dead. Everything can happen in a split second. If you're really intersted though as said above a necropsy would be possible.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too know what it is like to lose a beloved pet before their time. Don't blame yourself, sometimes these things just happen and they are out of your control.


----------

